# Urgent help: Looking for piles expert doctors



## johnnew (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi All,

I am looking for some reference for Piles expert doctors or specialized hospitals in Dubai.
I am in desperate need of help. Thanks.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

But of a bums rush problem there with the old Nobby Stiles.

Surely any hospital can put you in touch?


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

The best place to go for advice on Emma Freuds is an internet message board........


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

There's a good specialist at the Dubai Mall clinic - well worth going to see.


----------



## johnnew (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks Chocoholic . Could you name the clinic


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

johnnew said:


> Thanks Chocoholic . Could you name the clinic


erm the Dubai Mall medical clinic lol it's part of the Mediclinic network. You might need a referral from a GP.

Mediclinic Dubai Mall :: Profile


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

In the mean time this should help :lol:


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Awww roids are no laughing matter. They're awful! Get some pesseries from the pharmacy, take sitz baths and eat lots of fibre in the meantime - all helps.


----------

